# A Rebetik song



## Theseus (Mar 4, 2017)

This song I know is crude. I shall spare some blushes by merely entering the stanzas, or parts of stanzas, I find difficult. Can colleagues help:

*Μου χτυπούν το παραθύρι,
ξυπνώ και βλέπω το Ζαφείρη, 
δεν έγινα Πουλόπουλος 
και μ’ άρπαξε ο Σταυρόπουλος.*

*Και την Κυριακή έχει κρέας
τζάμπα είναι κι ο κουρέας.
*

*Ντάμα, ρήγας και δυάρι
μη φοβάσαι το παπάρι.* 
[Queen, king & deuce, don't be afraid of the nads?? What does this refer to? The title of the song?]

*Μάγκες πιάστε τα γεφύρια*
μπάτσοι κλάστε μας τα αρχίδια.:​


----------



## sarant (Mar 4, 2017)

Έγινα Πουλόπουλος = I ran away


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2017)

Theseus said:


> *Μάγκες, πιάστε τα γεφύρια*



Guys, take the bridges...

*πιάνω*: [...] 9. καταλαμβάνω, κατέχω έναν τόπο, ένα χώρο, μια θέση, μια έκταση: _Mια διμοιρία έπιασε το λόφο και οχυρώθηκε εκεί.__ Έπιασε τη δεξιά λωρίδα του δρόμου και πήγαινε αργά. Έπιασαν το μονοπάτι και βγήκαν σ΄ ένα ξέφωτο. Έπιασε τον καναπέ και δεν έλεγε να σηκωθεί. 
_


Theseus said:


> ... μπάτσοι, κλάστε μας τα αρχίδια.



Rozzers, kiss our asses.



daeman said:


> From slang.gr: the simple and the augmented form of this bodily multifunctional phrase.
> 
> A dismissive, defiant taunt, actually, similar to "I fart in your general direction" (the French always had a knack for perfume) but reversed and much stronger.






Theseus said:


> Μάγκες, πιάστε τα γεφύρια
> μπάτσοι, κλάστε μας τα αρχίδια.






daeman said:


> ...
> On the ball, an entirely apt use of the phrase in a song:
> 
> 
> ...



Mind your nuts.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2017)

Και την Κυριακή έχει κρέας/ τζάμπα είναι κι ο κουρέας presumably refers to the perks of jail?


----------



## sarant (Mar 5, 2017)

Exactly!


----------

